
Ask HN: What is one question you want answered before you die? - adaisadais
Science has brought about many new realities to us in the last 150 years. If you could have the answer to one question (scientific or not) what would that question be and why?
======
bfoks

      What's Outside the Simulation? [1]
    

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIVf3P3zq7g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIVf3P3zq7g)

~~~
smartsystems
It's simulations all the way down. What's at the very bottom? An entity
hopelessly trying to escape the death of its own Universe. In fact, all of
existence will end in .0000001 seconds but for us that's 100 billion years.
But it will end (sorry superior God-like entity).

~~~
zzo38computer
Is there a "very bottom"? I expect not. (But, I don't know.)

------
actionowl
Will it blend?

------
Vinceo
Where does consciousness originate

~~~
throw51319
Obviously it's an evolutionary trait for us to propogate ourselves more
effectively. Now the question is, why do living beings want to propogate
themselves whereas inanimate objects don't?

~~~
Vinceo
> Obviously it's an evolutionary trait for us to propogate ourselves more
> effectively.

That doesn't answer the question of where it originates though.

~~~
throw51319
Originates from order. Once the disorder after the big bang slowed down,
planets formed and then order started to form. At some point, the beings
created from increasing order started to have conscious.

------
meiraleal
Who brought me here?! And why :)

------
stakkur
Why is JavaScript so popular?

------
maxwin
what should I have done to extend my (healthy) lifespan for a decade or more.

------
MockObject
Roswell. Just admit it.

------
cac1
How not to die.

